

Quiver 2.0, a notebook for programmers - ylian
http://happenapps.com/#quiver

======
ylian
Quiver is a Mac app that helps programmers take notes. Its unique cell-based
design makes it easy to mix text and code in one note. I built Quiver to
scratch my own itch. I have tried numerous code snippet managers over the
years, but they all missed one crucial point: it's not just code that you want
to store. Usually you want to mix code snippets with comments, images, and
links. Nothing out there was able to do that. That's why I built Quiver.

Now Quiver 2.0 is out. This major update comes with cloud syncing, shared
notebooks, Markdown preview, presentation mode, and more. With this new
version Quiver is no longer just for a single user, but for team collaboration
as well. You can create a shared notebook as a shared knowledge base in your
company.

Mac AppStore link: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/quiver-programmers-
notebook/id8...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/quiver-programmers-
notebook/id866773894?mt=12)

